# SRAM and Shimano hierarchy



## bsr35802 (Mar 6, 2005)

I can always find out if a bike in my LBS is good by looking at reviews online on how it handles. But my issue is comparing 2 bike's components without having MTBR.com at my disposal.

I was wondering what the high quality to lowest quality parts are for SRAM and shimano components. 

Such as Ultegra vs tiegra vs dura ace (i dont know all of of them).

Thanks.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shimano/SRAM side by side

Pro Level; XTR/X.O.

High Level: XT or Saint/X.9

Medium High Level: LX and Hone/X.7

Medium Level: Deore/SX 5

Med Low Level: Alivio/SX 4

Low Level: Acera/3.0

These are just rough comparisons, obviously there are some discrepancies


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

And sram shifts better at any given level IMO. the Sx-4 owns the alivio hands down and so on and so forth.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Yep*



snaky69 said:


> And sram shifts better at any given level IMO.


I 100% agree...especially when the conditions get messy. Shimano shifts great in nice dry weather...but throw rain and mud into the mix and Shimano turns into Shitmano.

For the wet PNW...nothing beats SRAM! (IMO of course)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Not a huge differance between the medium high level LX / X7 stuff and the super expensive pro level XTR/X0 stuff. LX and X7 is very trail worthy for a whole lot less $ than the XTR/X0 stuff. XTR and X0 are a waste of money IMHO

I agree the sram 1:1 system is better in bad conditions but it's all about the shifters and derailers. So don't be afraid to have sram X shifters and rear derailer matched up with a shimano chain and cassette.


----------



## bsr35802 (Mar 6, 2005)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Shimano/SRAM side by side
> 
> Pro Level; XTR/X.O.
> 
> ...


I don't know know too much about sram but where do the Ultegras and dura ace fall in for shimano?


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

bsr35802 said:


> I don't know know too much about sram but where do the Ultegras and dura ace fall in for shimano?


predominantly used on road bikes. Ultegra and Dura Ace are higher level components. (like XT and XTR). Did you see this stuff on a MTB? Well described on www.shimano.com


----------

